# Not Eating Since Pregnant



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Suki gave birth to one pinky, which she ate, on Tuesday morning. Since then, she doesn't seem to be eating or drinking, and she seems very still. I am almost positive that she hasn't run on her wheel in two nights.

I took her sister and put her with the buck, to try again for some pinkies. Could the stress of pregnancy/birth and separation have an affect on her appetite? What can I do to help?

I am putting her with her sister for a while each day, but still, it doesn't seem to help. When I hold her, she doesn't squirm, or move. She looks fine, small, like usual. But no food has been taken from the bowl, and the water bottle remains full.

Can I do anything?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Personally, I would have left her alone with her sister if she`s just been through such a stressful episode. She needs company and rest, not parted from her sister. She has eaten her baby and this can be a sign that she`s either not a good mum, or her diet is wrong. If you want to enjoy your two girls and your male as pets, I would`nt continue to keep seperating them and trying to breed from them.

I would leave Suki to recover now and put her sister back with her. You could end up with a very ill mouse by the sounds of things so I don`t understand why you would then take her sister away and deny her some company when she`s not looking so good?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been keeping Twix with Suki during the day. At around 6:30 - 7:00, they start eating. At night, I put Twix back with Blaze, and Suki seems to be doing just fine. I saw her eating and drinking yesterday, and she looked like she was back to normal.


----------

